# New Bow Shop in Houston



## barrascuda (May 21, 2010)

Driving home on Monday, I noticed a new shop opened up in Houston off I-10 and Wilcrest called West Houston Archery. Stopped by today and nice shop with good guys working there. There's an indoor range and they have Matthews and Bowtech. I've been itching for a new bow and having a shop this close to where I live might get me over the hump.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That's cool. I'll have to stop by there. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

The more bowshops available....the better, in my opinion.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

GOOD NEWS! THANKS FOR THE POST......I HAD NO IDEA.
WEST SIDE


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

It's the same owner from Bow Zone they opened the shop to close the market on the matthews brand in Harris county, I was shopping for a bow for my son and happend to see the new store opening on thier website. Their hours are from 11 to 8 pm so they can avoid traffic. Nice people and alot closer for me than viking.

Matt


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

you mean I didn't have to drive an hour away to buy my Matthews DXT....Wilcrest and I-10 is only 15 min. from me.....thanks for the update. I know where to go now to get it tuned up.


----------



## barrascuda (May 21, 2010)

Well, I just pulled the trigger on the Matthews Z7 last night at West Houston Archery. I had taken my '03 Hoyt Razortec into their shop last week to get a few upgrades like a sight, rest, stabilizer, string and cables. It's hard for me to keep up with all of the new stuff that has come out since '03 and Glen helped me get all the right stuff. While I was there I shot the demo Z7 they had. Super smooth is the best way I can describe it. So I told Glen I would think about it and he said the good thing was that except for the string and cables, everything I was upgrading on the Hoyt would transfer right over to the Z7. Well, you only live once, so I called yesterday and told Glen I was going to go for it and he had everything ready to shoot when I got there. We did a little fine tuning on their range and I got everything pretty well tuned up when I got home in the back yard. What I can say is that I feel like I can actually draw more weight with the Z7 vs. my Hoyt because it draws better for me. Like it alot so far and Glen and the other guys were super nice (and patient) for me.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

I live on the SW side of Houston and was never satified by the near-by bow shop. Just never really felt they could give a *@!$ if you weren't spending big money there.....I guess that is what happens we you are not hungry anymore, not to mentioned they don't carry Matthews.

I finally made a trip W Houston Archery (alot closer than Spring or Dayton). The guys there were great. They spent the time with me and treated me like a real customer. The guy was a little distracted by media since some &*^%$# theifs broke in and stole bows and the cash register.

I will definately be going back. They are good people. Hope success doesn't change it!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Yea I heard about the break in. Hope they get the scum bags, they are a good bunch of folks. I usually head over the their other store when I need something. Never have left dissatisfied or feeling like I was put on the back burner.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Help...

Directions please.

North side of I-10 ?... South side ?...East of Wilcrest ?...West?...

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

North side of 10. Before wilcrest. If you are heading west on 10 then exit the Frontage Rd at Beltway. Go through light and it will be on the right hand side.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks 6mile...have an idea where it is now.

Frank


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

It is actually owned by Brian of Bow Zone and Sam of Triple Edge Archery. To great guys and two great bow shops.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

My wife and I were just there this past Saturday. Very helpful people and prices seemed about right. We were headed from Baytown to the Bass Pro Shop in Katy and she said to me, "did you see that bow shop?" To which I didn't but said, "Well lets turn around and go see."

Out of my way for a bow place, but good to see more stores opening up. I got to Triple Edge Archery for my bow needs and sometimes Gander Mountain in Beaumont or the Bass Pro Shop in Pearland, but usually Triple Edge works for me b/c it is the closest.

But, again I will say the people at West Houston Archery were very polite and helpful.


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Great bow shop, nice people! Plus their range fee is only $7 for all day use!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I dropped by there yesterday to get a few more arrows and they were great! As soon as I walked in the door they asked me if I needed any help.

If you are heading west on I-10 exit Wilcrest. It is on the right after you exit.

Awesome customer service.:biggrin: Think it is about time to sell the old Hoyt and get a Z7.

Anybody want to buy a Hoyt Deviator? 29 inch draw right handed with Extreme sights and a drop away rest.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

West Houston is a partnership between the owner of Bowzone in Spring and Triply Edge in Dayton. In addition to this great partnership they have Glen (used to manage archery dept for Gander in Spring) running the store.

This shop has a lot of promise due to some really great people being in it!


----------



## Hoytcastaway93 (Mar 2, 2009)

it's north of I-10 right on the feeder road. you'll see it right when you exit wilcrest. it's east of wilcrest.
Another bow shop i go to is Viking Archery. i think its better and has a TON of stuff in there. all the accessories. i went to west houston archery and all they had was bows and arrows


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Heading west Northside of I-10, Owner is friend of my and I help him open his other shop in North Houston-Bow Zone. Brian is the owner and very nice staff and good people to help you with what you need to get started


----------

